# Centipede Enclosure Ideas



## Rhysandfish (Jan 4, 2018)

Send me pics of your enclosures! I've got a decent sized plastic tub but it lacks the height that people NEED. It's 6 1/2" tall and 14"x11" for length and width. Should it be taller? Also, on my original idea, I've been having difficulties coming up with layouts and I was wondering what yours are like. I'm 90% sure this setup is going to be for a S. subspinipes or dehaani if that helps. (PS: If this made absolutely no sense I apologize and the whole point of this thread is to see your enclosures for ideas.)


----------



## NYAN (Jan 4, 2018)

have you watched thedarkden? He made a video building a good looking enclosure. I would recommend you check it out if not.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 4, 2018)

NYAN said:


> have you watched thedarkden? He made a video building a good looking enclosure. I would recommend you check it out if not.


I've seen it! Pretty good video.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 4, 2018)

My E. trigonopodus enclosure, just a plastic storage bin with a latching lid. Unfortunately she’s burrowed for a while now, but she actually used most of the cork provided at one time or another.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 4, 2018)

Sarkhan42 said:


> View attachment 262278
> 
> 
> My E. trigonopodus enclosure, just a plastic storage bin with a latching lid. Unfortunately she’s burrowed for a while now, but she actually used most of the cork provided at one time or another.


That is awesome. What substrate do you use? Looks like a coco-fibre mix. Also, what kind of water bowl is that?


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 4, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> That is awesome. What substrate do you use? Looks like a coco-fibre mix. Also, what kind of water bowl is that?


I just use coco fiber, and the water bowl is just a little ceramic dish maybe just from a pet store? Honestly not too sure where it came from.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 5, 2018)

Cocofiber, sand, and peat are all good components. Cocofiber provides a stable, moist medium, sand makes it easier to burrow, and peat keeps it acidic and discourages mold growth. Some of my 'pedes are in pure cocofiber and there is not too much of a difference, just fewer burrows as it is rather compact.

Depending on the species water bowls aren't essential. In the case of my centipedes, they are all kept in high-humidity environments with plenty of condensation and never need to drink even though I have offered water bowls several times. I assume a dehaani could be kept this way. New World, African, and Australian species prefer much higher ventilation and in their case a water bowl is essential. Asian species can be kept in drier conditions too but will be less active as a result.

Bark hides are nice to use though some spend all their time under there or cover them with substrate and render them useless. Branches and other decorations are also nice for climbing purposes but to allow the centipede to climb higher for an escape.

As far as height goes, keep in mind 3 inches of substrate is the preferred depth for most species as they need to burrow. Combined with decorations, I think that subtracting 3-4 inches from the height of the enclosure is a safe test to see if the centipede can easily climb out. That said, not all centipedes try to escape if you have the enclosure open as they feel secure where they are, but do not take chances there.

As for general style, what @Sarkhan42 posted is a good enclosure. You may want to add bamboo leaves or other leaf litter to lend it a foresty feel, but aesthetics aside, it is a good blueprint of an enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 5, 2018)

Few drilled air holes on this tub, cocofiber mixed with sand, and flat cork bark piece is all you need. I use a water dish too. They should never be able to get out of this tub!

https://www.target.com/p/sterilite-...rent-with-blue-latch/-/A-15066036#lnk=sametab

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 5, 2018)

This is the set up for my 0.1 _S.subspinipes_ v




Substrate is Irish moss peat, enclosure a XL 'KIS' brand plastic container supposed for store clothes.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 5, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This is the set up for my 0.1 _S.subspinipes_ v
> 
> View attachment 262295
> 
> ...


I still haven't gotten around to buying the KIS containers but now I might need to! Sucks that Amazon sells them in packs of 5 for $60.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 5, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> Cocofiber, sand, and peat are all good components. Cocofiber provides a stable, moist medium, sand makes it easier to burrow, and peat keeps it acidic and discourages mold growth. Some of my 'pedes are in pure cocofiber and there is not too much of a difference, just fewer burrows as it is rather compact.
> 
> Depending on the species water bowls aren't essential. In the case of my centipedes, they are all kept in high-humidity environments with plenty of condensation and never need to drink even though I have offered water bowls several times. I assume a dehaani could be kept this way. New World, African, and Australian species prefer much higher ventilation and in their case a water bowl is essential. Asian species can be kept in drier conditions too but will be less active as a result.
> 
> ...


This is amazing info, thanks!!!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 10, 2018)

This is my new setup for Azog, a large E. rubripes. It's a trial, and if it goes well, all my pedes will have a similar setup. I added a water dish after taking this pic.


The sub is actually 50/50 sand/peat, but the sand is a red/brown colour, so it's hard to notice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John in Bangkok (Jan 10, 2018)

Here is my setup. The big enclosure holds my adult s. dehanni and the smaller critter keeper holds a juvenile s. dehanni. The juvenile did escape the first night in his new home, but I have since taped the lid down. Substrate is mix of coco fiber and soil. All plants are real. Fun to watch the adult drink from the dish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> This is my new setup for Azog, a large E. rubripes. It's a trial, and if it goes well, all my pedes will have a similar setup. I added a water dish after taking this pic.
> View attachment 262819
> 
> The sub is actually 50/50 sand/peat, but the sand is a red/brown colour, so it's hard to notice.


Somehow I found your YouTube channel a week ago so I know very well about Azog lol. Anything new yet? I’ve been waiting for more videos!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 11, 2018)

Nothing new yet, as I've got no real content to feature. I did just get messages by a collector who has got some E. rubripes in, about 14cm BL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AvLteralice (Jan 11, 2018)

awesome pics, nice tanks.. adding logs or rocks is very awesome, I've heard centipedes likes to squeeze their body in solid things like logs, rocks etc. and any mix substrate with sand is very good for them. Leaf litter inside tanks make it looks like a normal jungle floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly (Jan 24, 2018)

My hardwickei setup.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

